# Shawl-vest no buttons no sleeves



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is an unusual shawl-vest that I saw on picture and did reproduce to the best of my understanding. It is knitted one piece horizontaly no seams except on the shoulders, seamed with mattress stitches. Used one pound of acrylique.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice!????????????


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful you did a wonderful job and it looks great on you.


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice! Bet you get a lot of use out of that item!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice design and lovely vest. Did you knit the front band on after seaming the shoulders or was it part of the one big piece? Which side of the sweater did you being on--the right or the left front? I like how this all turned out.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Really nice work, I love the colour and you're very nicely co-ordinated. I like the simplicity of the pattern.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Peggan, yes, I will try, in january to write down how I did it. Mind you, I ripped a few times before I was pleased with the work! Thanks for your interest. Odile


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OdileC said:


> Hi Peggan, yes, I will try, in january to write down how I did it. Mind you, I ripped a few times before I was pleased with the work! Thanks for your interest. Odile


I love it! I hope you'll post your recipe for it here in the same topic, or I'll probably miss it. Thank you. Joyeuses fêtes!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice ! You did a great job. Pretty color too. ????


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love it, I have been trying to find a pattern for something like that for ages, how on earth did you do it

Di


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

That is lovely!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is so nice, great color and looks really good on you.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful. I'll be looking for your instructions like everyone else.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm very impressed! It's a versatile and beautiful piece that will receive many compliments.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Love it. Will be waiting for the instructions.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

OdileC said:


> Here is an unusual shawl-vest that I saw on picture and did reproduce to the best of my understanding. It is knitted one piece horizontaly no seams except on the shoulders, seamed with mattress stitches. Used one pound of acrylique.


Your vest is gorgeous. It looks great on you.


----------



## Sunflowergirl (Jan 4, 2016)

You have done a superb job! It looks so nice on you! Will be watching for your instructions.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Love that type of vest - you did a great job on it!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicely done. Looks very nice on you. :sm24:


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Very nice, classic. You'll be able to wear this for years. I love the color, too.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Another waiting for instructions!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Very nice. You made something very beautiful!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Very nice! Très joli et il vous va bien!!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful vest!


----------



## sallyanntuptim (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello, My goodness that is beautiful, do you mind shareing the pattern, Please, I would love to do one for me. Thankyou.


----------



## kevcol (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi I love the vest, and colour, look forward to seeing the instructions and I will make it for myself. Many thanks for showing it


----------



## alpacafarmer (Apr 12, 2017)

that is very nice. Looks great on you. I want to make one just like that.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

yotbum said:


> Beautiful. I'll be looking for your instructions like everyone else.


Add me to the list


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

That is such a nice looking vest/shawl. I'd love to see a pattern for it. :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it!!! Would you share the pattern? It is amazing!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

YAY!!!!! Add me to the list!!!! There is a designer hidden in you!


OdileC said:


> Hi Peggan, yes, I will try, in january to write down how I did it. Mind you, I ripped a few times before I was pleased with the work! Thanks for your interest. Odile


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's wonderful!


----------



## golfing nana (Apr 15, 2013)

I really, really like this! The color is beautiful! I’m looking forward to the pattern!! Thanks!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

So pretty, Odile! He suis tres interesse!


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

saukvillesu said:


> Add me to the list


Me too. A very useful addition to the wardrobe.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice work. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Very nice and a lovely bright colour


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

It's beautiful!


----------



## shosh (Sep 18, 2017)

I love it. It's very pretty


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

This design is awesome and ageless. Thank you for creating it; I will be waiting for your pattern as well.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love it! I hope you'll post your recipe for it here in the same topic, or I'll probably miss it. Thank you. Joyeuses fêtes!!


I echo JJ's message, along with many dittos for others. Beautiful vest.


----------



## JeanJean (Jun 27, 2013)

Lovely! Exactly what I have been looking for, or trying to figure out how to do, on my own. Would you be willing to share with us your recipe, or give some tips? Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

You must be so pleased with this. It looks wonderful and I also look forward to your pattern.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice and looks great on you!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW! Are U a knitting genius or what? 
I'm still in the "follow the pattern" stage most of the time.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Vest looks very nice on you!!!!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Really nice. Please add me to the pattern list.


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I like this! Please add me to the list of those who want the pattern.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely vest in color, style and workmanship, you need to write this up for us.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely vest. Hope that you share the recipe for this vest pattern too.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

What a great job , love the vest and looks so good on you ! Looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely! Great color, too!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I would love to have the pattern! It looks so comfortable...and pretty!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

wonderful fit, design, and color


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Great color great design great work.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Beautiful. Eagerly awaiting the pattern. Would love to make it for myself.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Please share your pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Love the style, it is different. I would also like the pattern, please.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh so lovely.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

My immediate thought: I want one like that. Very nice idea and you did it very well. Love the color, too. Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## MathMarian (Dec 13, 2017)

That is lovely!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Great job.....


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the vest and hope you will post the pattern so we can all find it.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

So nice. I love it! Nice color, too.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

What a beautiful vest! Love how it turned out and your knitting is so even!!!


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Great job, designing & knitting. I’m looking forward to the pattern also. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

Echoing all the others. What a great design and beautiful workmanship! Hope to see a pattern soon.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yes! I like that very much


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful! Looking forward to the pattern, too!


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh i like that! Definitely post directions if and when you get a chance!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it. It looks good on you.


----------



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

So beautiful, great work!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's lovely and looks like a good fit


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am lining up for the pattern, also. I have a pound of yarn that I do not know what to make and this vest is ideal. Brava!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Really nice! Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Great vest.


----------



## Nana Chickens (Feb 9, 2012)

I too would love the pattern!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love it! I hope you'll post your recipe for it here in the same topic, or I'll probably miss it. Thank you. Joyeuses fêtes!!


Me too - I was thinking of making a vest and this is what I would like. I'm late to the conversation, so I hope you posted the original source - even just for pictures. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice vest.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

love it and will wait for your instructions


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job! The perfect garment!


----------



## ourhobbyhouse (Feb 12, 2015)

Very nice. Will you be posting the pattern?


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

is there a pattern please? I liked it and it looks easy to make. YasminaB


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I love it, and the color is great.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Great item. It looks like it will be quite useful. Lovely knitting also.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for all your positive responses and, YES , I’ll write down how I knitted it and will post on this site.
Very, very easy, just keep track where we are going - knitting horizontally is not 100% obvious hihihi!
Have a good day
Odile


----------



## redcable (Jun 2, 2015)

Love it,so few seams great. Am looking forward to seeing the pattern.


----------



## redstonepl (May 26, 2016)

I'm delighted to hear that you will post instructions! It is so stylish and exactly the sort of thing I've been looking for.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love it! The design and color are great and it looks perfect on you. You are very talented to do this yourself.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Beautiful work. I would never know there were seams.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

so do I YasminaB


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very attractive. Looks great on you


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

If all of us who want this pattern, were lined up in the streets, we'd have our own parade !! Add me to the list, please !!!

...gloria


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous design and color - looks wonderful on you!


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

That is really attractive and looks great on you!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Pootsie (Apr 28, 2016)

Gorgeous. I would really like to know how it's made.
Looks great on you.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

It looks so nice and soft. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I love that. I am cold most if the times and need long sleeves. I usually wear a pullover and a cardigan. I think that might work for me. I really like it.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice. Love that lettuce green.


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

This is really lovely. The color, the design, and the stitch work are all beautiful.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

We're all of the same mind. High praise for your skill and the lovely shawl and can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## glider (Oct 24, 2012)

I lov lov this look do you have a written pattern for this Shawl-vest??? If so can I get one?


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

impatient knitter said:


> If all of us who want this pattern, were lined up in the streets, we'd have our own parade !! Add me to the list, please !!!
> 
> ...gloria


Haha I like that....I'm joining the parade ????


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks cozy and comfy!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely! Great colour, too!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice! Like a vest with a shawl collar to me. Lovely design.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

I got a Red Heart email today with a similarly styled garment called Knit Kimono Style Jacket. I checked for it on Ravelry, but didn’t see it. Maybe just make the arms shorter...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Padittle said:


> I got a Red Heart email today with a similarly styled garment called Knit Kimono Style Jacket. I checked for it on Ravelry, but didn't see it. Maybe just make the arms shorter...


It's knit in lengthwise and in pieces - fronts and back, with stitches picked up for the ribbing. http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LM5917-Knit-Kimono-Style-Jacket-Free-Pattern.pdf

Nice enough, but ... I'll wait for Odile's side-to-side version. :sm15:


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Ya, Jessica, after the year end rush I’ll write it down. Mine as you know is one piece and that’s what make it ‘unusual’!
À la prochaine!
Odile


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Wonderful pattern - would make wonderful presents!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful! I look forward to your posting of your pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OdileC said:


> Ya, Jessica, after the year end rush I'll write it down. Mine as you know is one piece and that's what make it 'unusual'!
> À la prochaine!
> Odile


I'm patient, and I'm certain I'll still have some yarn left by then!


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice job. Love the cilor!


----------



## attyc (Dec 14, 2017)

makeitsew2750 said:


> Beautiful you did a wonderful job and it looks great on you.


Very nice.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

There's a seam on the shoulder??? I am in awe of the fact that that join is as invisible as it can get. What a beautiful job you did on this.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Really beautiful!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

WOW!!! I too am waiting in line for your pattern and would be more than happy to compensate you for your time and effort. The vest is just so beautiful!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It looks very n nice.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Love it!! Ill be anxiously waiting for your pattern!


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean I am patient too. I also have sooo much on my to-do list, don't know if I will have the yarn but can always get more!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks wonderful.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

I like it a lot!thnk for sharing.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I sincerely hope you post the pattern for this. I absolutely love everything about it. I is so well made...you knit beautifully and it looks wonderful on you. I also love the color you chose. God Bless, Betty


----------



## judysmythers (Sep 21, 2016)

Please add me to the list for "would love to have pattern". thanks


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Such a lovely pattern and it fits you so nicely. Looking forward to your pattern. Thanks


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice. It looks lovely on you.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

I really like the pattern and you did a very beautiful job. I also would like the pattern, please


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh! That's just what I want! have been searching high & low for something like it! Am also in the queue waiting for your pattern.
How wonderful to be able to make something just from a picture!


----------



## marg14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Simple and beautifully knitted. I am also looking out for the pattern. Many thanks for sharing. Marg14 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

great work & the colour is lovely


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I too will await the release of your instructions. I was thinking it would be wonderful for a gift as it is lose fitting and would work up well without knowing exact measurements.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

OdileC said:


> Hi Peggan, yes, I will try, in january to write down how I did it. Mind you, I ripped a few times before I was pleased with the work! Thanks for your interest. Odile


I like it very much will keep a look out for it...


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

That is knitted very beautiful and I love the color.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

beautiful, looks really good on you!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

OdileC said:


> Here is an unusual shawl-vest that I saw on picture and did reproduce to the best of my understanding. It is knitted one piece horizontaly no seams except on the shoulders, seamed with mattress stitches. Used one pound of acrylique.


How pretty! Great design.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

redstonepl said:


> I'm delighted to hear that you will post instructions! It is so stylish and exactly the sort of thing I've been looking for.


Exactly! Thank you in advance. :sm01:


----------



## CeeKnits (Jul 27, 2016)

You know you've hit it right when sooo many of us would love the instructions! I'm adding my name to the list as well. Very lovely!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Lovehandles (Apr 24, 2013)

I love that there is so much interest in your design. It is beautiful, and I love all aspects about it. I too, shall wait for the write up. I appreciate, in advance, what the writeup will entail for such a beautiful garment.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh that is beautiful, love the color, it is very flattering. And you figured it out from a picture!!! AWESOME job. By any chance, could you post the pattern, I'd love to make one but I don't think I could figure out how to the sleeves/arm holes. If not, I understand, you can PM me. Is it posted on Ravelry maybe? What type of yarn did you use? Thank you for posting.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Really like this! Perfect for almost any time of year to keep the chill off. Great job duplicating from a pic.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Agree with everyone else, a versatile top indeed. Looking forward to seeing how you made it.


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

Wonderful! would like the pattern too, like everyone else!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very fashionable! Can you share your pattern? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is lovely and looks nice on you. You did a great job.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Padittle said:


> I got a Red Heart email today with a similarly styled garment called Knit Kimono Style Jacket. I checked for it on Ravelry, but didn't see it. Maybe just make the arms shorter...


http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/knit-kimono-style-jacket ????


----------



## sallyanntuptim (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello Crispie, what a kind person, you are to find this and share it with us, I need to do one a s a p, I will make the sleeves shorter and will always carry it with me when its done, as I have a lot of back pain and wherever I go,
the air conds are on and it annoys my back so much, you are so kind. Thankyou so much from Melbourne Australia.


crispie said:


> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/knit-kimono-style-jacket ????


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

OdileC said:


> Here is an unusual shawl-vest that I saw on picture and did reproduce to the best of my understanding. It is knitted one piece horizontaly no seams except on the shoulders, seamed with mattress stitches. Used one pound of acrylique.


what good expert work here....I just love it

:sm24:


----------



## Penny263 (Oct 9, 2015)

Just commenting so I get an update when the pattern is here. Although I suspect that the OP should sell the pattern and use the proceeds on more lovely yarn for herself!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Penny263 said:


> Just commenting so I get an update when the pattern is here. Although I suspect that the OP should sell the pattern and use the proceeds on more lovely yarn for herself!


Yes, I agree that OdileC should sell it. It's not easy to write out even a simple pattern, and that effort should be compensated by more than just a typed thank you.


----------



## JeanJean (Jun 27, 2013)

A lovely vest like that -- even old stingy me would willingly pay for it! It has elements I have been seeking for a couple years now. I keep looking at her pictures, and debating whether I could figure it out.No, I am not that experienced. I am glad for her, though, for her accomplishment.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Wonderful vest. Love your color choice too


----------



## sallyanntuptim (Aug 24, 2013)

I a;so will pay , for the pattern, by paypal, as I need to make it for myself as I suffer with bad back pains, and when there is even an air con on here in australia hot days, I need a warm vest, otherwise my pais get worse and I stiffen up, from the neck down. You are so clever, I have no idea how to even get started.


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you for the pattern - just love the vest!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Dear OdileC. Thank you so very much for sharing your wonderful pattern! You have made many KP members extremely happy with your generosity. I can't wait to see what folks do with this wonderful pattern. I have some great yarn for this and can't wait to start knitting. Much love, Kathryn❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

Lovely, simple vest pattern!!!

You didn't say what your gauge was_ I am thinking I will have to change the size as I'm more "fluffy" than you! I'm also thinking I will knit to fit the yarn I use in a swatch and figure out how many cast on's to do by measurement- however I am a loose knitter and it usually turns out bigger! any thought on how to get an accurate measurement if doing it larger?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Pattern posted earlier today under Shawl vest no buttons no sleeves pattern in "User Submitted How-to's." Check it out all of you who are waiting for it here. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jberg said:


> Pattern posted earlier today under Shawl vest no buttons no sleeves pattern in "User Submitted How-to's." Check it out all of you who are waiting for it here. Happy Needling. jberg


Thank you! I never would have seen it otherwise.

Link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-517290-1.html


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you, and for the time you spent 'creating' your lovely vest.


----------



## USO.GIRL (Apr 2, 2014)

Good timing on my part, just catching up on all KP and seen your vest. Did not have to wait for instructions, even better. Your talent is shown by all the comments you have received. Thank you for being so kind to post picture, so in style!


----------



## Penny263 (Oct 9, 2015)

For some reason I didn't get any notification updates and just thought to check for the pattern. It's fantastic - thank you so much.


----------



## marg14 (Dec 17, 2014)

wonderful, beautifully made,love the colour. Thanks Marg14


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Love it!!!!


----------



## -ilrn2knit_.. (Oct 9, 2014)

you did an awesome job. I love it. Cannot wait for the pattern, as I too would love to make and wear this.


----------



## redstonepl (May 26, 2016)

What are the finished measurements of your beautiful vest? I would love to make it, but am afraid the size would be too big.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

-ilrn2knit_.. said:


> you did an awesome job. I love it. Cannot wait for the pattern, as I too would love to make and wear this.


Had you looked up on the page your post appeared, you'd have seen this link to it: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-517290-1.html


----------

